

I Am Being Followed By Helicopters - greatjackie
http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/05/i-am-being-followed-by-helicopters/

======
swombat
Very interesting read, and deeply disappointing because it fails to provide
any sort of conclusion, advice, prescription, etc. The summary of this article
could be "Gee, we sure are sharing a lot of stuff on social networks these
days."

It's very eloquent, but lacks a point. Shame.

~~~
hugh3
Also I was very disappointed to find out that it actually had nothing to do
with helicopters following the author.

~~~
clistctrl
before I opened it, I said to myself "oh great another article about the
wikileaks founder"

~~~
jbm
I had the exact same response; although I was confused since he had apparently
already been stripped of his passport (or something along those lines).

------
lvecsey
I think this article shows that there are broadly two types of people. Those
that perhaps hold onto notions of living from their very early years, and
others that are constantly questioning and delving into things to see where
they lead.

I don't know if there is a simple term for it but another thing this reminds
me of is how often people that actually take time out to think through a
solution for something are considered "dumb" by the majority that just prefer
to tap into the existing knowledge base. I think that'll change but there
might not necessarily be a way to force the progression. It'll just start to
happen when there are no other options.

------
zeynel1
Whatever merit the article has I can do without the terrible branding. This is
where Toadjaw comes handy:
[http://toadjaw.com/article?url=http://tweetagewasteland.com/...](http://toadjaw.com/article?url=http://tweetagewasteland.com/2010/05/i-am-
being-followed-by-helicopters/&mld=80&rhld=true&rl=true)

------
jodrellblank
Why didn't he call it Howard's _End_?!

Oh wait, was there more to the article? _cough_

~~~
cunard-n
fer gods sake!

